# Rough 3 days in Carroll County, OH



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

Well, this year goes down as one of the worst for me. The birds were not gobbling that much at all and we saw several large flocks (15 in one) down in Carroll/Stark County. First morning we were setup right on some gobblers and two high school kids ruined it for us. Later in the afternoon we heard one gobble and setup. It headed the other way with hens. Day two didn't hear one gobble until 11:30. Worked the birds all the way in to about 50 yards, but didn't have a shot and 12:00 hit. Day three, we heard gobbling in the morning and were about 100 yards from roost, but birds had hens by them and headed the other way again. Didn't hear anything the rest of the day. Guys, If I had to do it over again, I would have setup in the morning and sat all day. Birds were not talking at all, but were movin'. I think they are behind on schedule because of the cold weather. Good luck out there.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Don't sweat it, I've only been able to get out twice so far and both times were a bust. 1st time it rained so hard Noah could of launched his arc and this morning it was just as bad except windier. We got lots of season left.


----------



## martinconcrete (Feb 4, 2006)

We had a rough go Friday and Saturday also. I did not hear one gobble at all all weekend. Managed to call in one small jake on Friday, but passed on him. Took my son out Saturday and did not see or hear a bird until after legal shooting time. I have never seen the birds this quiet this early in the season. Anyone have any input? I know the birds are there.


----------



## rackman323 (Jul 13, 2007)

Same thing in Trumbull Co where I hunt. Birds are henned up and real quiet. Sometimes not even gobbling on the roost at all. Weather does not help at all. I wonder what the kill total is like compared to this time last year.


----------



## huntinfishinsob (Mar 26, 2011)

I've been out 3 times so far this season. Opening day didn't hear a gobble got up to move to a different property around 10 and as I was driving I seen a nice long beard 40 yards from the road in full strut and he was on our property. I set up on him and he didn't gobble once. He just struted around for a lil bit then went into the woods. The 2nd time i went out three hens came in and i got soaked due to the fact that it wouldn't stop raining. I also went out on Saturday. The bird didn't gobble much off the roast but around 8 they were going crazy. I had 4 or 5 birds gobbling. But with my luck the dominant gobbler came into 80 yards and a hen came out into the field and he decided to go with her. The rain sucks. But with this warm weather I think it will help. Hopefully!


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

well we have killed 9 in the rain and missed 5  the best miss on turkey a 20 yard shot head up not even moving  wow .. and i still havent raised my gun yet ......oh yea the birds are right on track the hens arent what killing you guys ....


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Been out three times have not heard a goble yet,seen one sneekin but no shot.
Good job FF111 keep after them.


----------



## JTKessOH (Sep 19, 2009)

Haha everyone is having a hard time it seems. I got out and missed a shot on a close bird. Thats what I get for not patterning the new choke. Went out the next morning to try at that bird again and never heard or saw a thing. Hope everyones luck turns around soon.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Well I have called in birds 4 out of the 5x that I have went but most have been Jakes. The pair of longbeards that came in to 34yds my buddy CHOAKED and missed The gobbling has been pretty much off the roost and then dead for me in Ashtabula. Most of the bigger birds still with plenty of hens. These cold fronts have really shut down the gobbling IMOP. If we can get a couple of nice days together it should turn em' on. The best hunting is yet to come. Once the hens get on their nest's the bigger birds will start gobbling their heads off about 10am on... And with the way the weather has been there should be plenty left


----------

